# welder needed



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

anyone any gd with a blow torch, need a cat cutting out and replaced with a universal sports cat, beer tokens offered or if no somewhere pretty dam cheap,lol


----------



## ssp (Nov 18, 2008)

millenium tyres, in abergavenny will do it for you mate, they are not that expensive either, it will take them a few mins to do it for you.


----------

